# Letting out adult rescue cat for first time



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Next Saturday is the day we let our adopted cat out. Our cat seems to love our company and comes to me when I call him so I'm hoping it will be a success. He's also very laid back and chilled and not a nervous or skittish cat.

My question is how do I actually go about it? Hubby will fit the cat flap next weekend so may wait til he's done that. My initial thoughts are lock him in at night and when we go out but I'm thinking once he's confident he'll just come and go as he pleases, may still lock him in at night though, if he lets me. I will go in the garden with him, maybe with treats so he comes to me when I call him. Roughly how long should I expect him to be out the first time? I know cats are different.

Do your cats have complete access outside all the time?

We're thinking of a microchip cat flap as there are a few cats around here and I don't want them coming in, anyone got one of these? They are pricey but a small price to pay than a stinky house IMO


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it will depend on the personality of your cat. When we first introduced our cat to the garden it was for 10 to 15 minutes at the time. I also rewarded him with treats ans praise when he comes back indoors when called so I can get him back in if I need to. 

He wanted us to outside with him at first (and sometimes still does now) and would tend to follow us back in without encouragement.

I think at first allow supervised access only, then gradually increase freedom. You may want to block you cat flap off at night to start with which is what we currently do because we have previously caught a thief stealing our boy's biscuits!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

My cat is an outside cat too, he knows my whistle and he usually always comes back when I whistle for him..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I would definitely train your cat to come in at night when you call him. He will learn the bedtime routine very quickly -- mine always have.

I strongly recommend a microchip catflap, providing your cat is not a large 
cat, or one who has long legs. My OH fitted the Sureflap to our back porch wall in place of the old Staywell which had served my cats well for years. 

The Sureflap opening is about one and a half inches smaller at the inside exit, than the Staywell, but it was enough of a difference to make it very difficult for one of my cats, who has very long legs, to get himself through it. The other two who have shorter legs managed it with a squeeze. 
The only way my long legged cat could manage it was was by putting his front half through, into the 'tunnel', and then dragging his back legs through after him. 

It was apparent he was not comfortable doing this and was probably hurting his back. After a week he refused to use the catflap to go out. He was OK coming in, as the opening was normal size coming in from the outside. It is the housing for the working mechanism that makes it smaller from the inside exit, i.e. the exit area is smaller than the entrance area! Anyway, my OH removed the Sureflap and put the old Staywell back. 

I phoned Sureflap, who agreed the flap is not suitable for larger cats. They are apparently due to market a slightly larger catflap this summer, which I shall definitely be planning to buy.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hiya, you've got me wondering about the sure flap now. I'd say our cat is normal Tom cat size, should I measure his girth and shoulder height and ring sure flap? Do you think it's going to be too small?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LucyLastic88 said:


> Hiya, you've got me wondering about the sure flap now. I'd say our cat is normal Tom cat size, should I measure his girth and shoulder height and ring sure flap? Do you think it's going to be too small?


If he's "normal" size the Sureflap will probably be OK. My cat who had problems is slim, and very lithe with long legs -- I call him a "little race horse". 

My other 2 cats are quite large cats, larger than "normal" I would say, and they fitted thru OK, cos their legs are not so long. It's to do with having enough room to crouch to get through the tunnel. Also my catflap is fitted to the outer wall, not the door, so there is more of a tunnel, making it more important to have enough room. If you are fitting it to a door, it should be fine.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Before we had the flap we only let the cats out when we were home and called them in when we went to bed because otherwise they wouldnt be able to get in. Now the cat flap is open 24/7 and the cats are mainly out at night. Originally I tried to keep them in at night but they are much happier with access to the outside so I gave in. They always come home for breakfast, spend all day asleep and then are in and out from early evening to the time they come in to sleep the day away. 

I have a pet porte cat flap and its been great.


----------

